# This time next Month...



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Great news! I went to see my friend Lana yesterday and... Her Pigeons laid eggs! one of them laid 2 the day before and the second pair of Pigeons laid 2 while I was over there yesyerday!

Wahoo! 

yes!

so by this time next month I'lll finally have a pigeon.

Yay me!

*starts clapping*

Just so you all know, I plan to get a female pigeon and also I try to see Lana evry 3 weeks so I probably won't see her again until the last week of the month.

Please reply to this


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

How is you sister doing? Are you still allowed to have a pigeon in your living space since she has asthma?

People with breathing problems, such as asthma, have low tolerance to pigeon dust & such , and need clean quality air.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

My sister has gotten better although now she has to pace herself at times. Although about the pigeon thing it's not really a problem. None of the pets I've owned sleep in the same room that my sister and I share with the exception of Bentley, who stays in the dining room but sometimes sneaks in.

But other then that I don't think I have to worry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*26 days...and counting*

Well it's been 3 days for the first eggs that have beeen laid and 2 days for the other pigeons. Phew! waiting is no easy task. But I can wait,I've started getting things ready. Such as I'm still looking for a place in our apartment for the bird to stay, I've been punching holes in a cardboard box for temporary housing and... shoot! I need to write down a list!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi BirdDog10,

Why not start your list here and folks can help you out and add to it?
Just a thought....

fp


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Good call...*

I need to write it out today while I still remember I'll get on it right now.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

*i like tweety he is so cute*


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I finished puching hole in the card board box. Although I have some questions I do have some of the supplies I'll need but here's 4 questions.

Is it ok to leave 2 week old pigeons home alone?

how often do they need to be fed?

do they keep up noise during the day or at night?

do they star eating on their own at this age?

please reply


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Well I finished puching hole in the card board box. Although I have some questions I do have some of the supplies I'll need but here's 4 questions.
> 
> 1. Is it ok to leave 2 week old pigeons home alone?
> 
> ...


Hi Birddogg,

1. No .. two weeks is too young. The bird will not be self feeding at this point and someone has to be there to feed. See #2.

2. Depends on the age .. as often as every half hour or so for very tiny ones up to every 2-3 hours or so for larger ones. At two weeks of age, probably every two hours from daylight until dark.

3. Baby pigeons will peep and squeak everytime they see or hear their caretaker .. so, yes .. they can be a bit noisy all day long. Assuming the caretaker is sleeping at night, then the baby pigeon will be quiet then.

4. No .. I have had babies start eating at 2 weeks of age but most don't get it until 3-4 weeks of age or even older.

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks that sure has been some help for me.

Also I have some other questions

Is it ok to give 2 week old pigeons a bath? (just in water without soap or shampoo)


Also as far as temperment goes which gender would be recommended for a first time owner? 

I've often heard female animals have a milder temperment then the males.

And...I know this might seem goofy but do pigeons get carsick?

do 2 week old pigeons start walking at this age?

What times of the day should 2 week olds be fed, will I need to feed it during night hours?

and lastly

what do you use for id if you don't have an ID band?

Please answer 

I really want to get this right, seeing that next month My wait will be over.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just out of curiosity...*

why are you getting a pigeon that is only 2 WEEKS OLD?

That is awfully young and can really raise some health problems unless you are experienced in raising pigeons. 

Is there some reason the parent won't be able to raise the baby until ready to be "adopted?"


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Shi,

This quest of BirdDogg's to acquire a 2 week old pigeon has been going on for quite awhile....here is the background on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12613

Linda


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well in answer to your question, this pigeon is a first time breeder and can be stubborn towards sitting on her eggs. So ,basically just til she starts to masters "Motherhood 101" I thought she should try raising one chick first also I'm concerned if she can't raise both. 

What do you say to that? And could you please answer my previous questions?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Birddogg - A few questions:

1. How many pigeons does your friend Lana Have? How old is Lana?

2. Is she going to help you learn how to feed a baby pigeon and give you face to
face instructions on how to care for it, generally?

3. Is she going to give you the syringes and formula that you will need to hand 
feed this baby? The Kaytee Exact brand that is most commonly used costs
about $18.00 per bag. Do you have a cage, a heating pad, soft cloths, 
tissues, plenty of newspaper to line the cage? The cage will need to be 
changed at least 5-6 times a day so the baby won't be in its own poop. 

You can find the answers to your questions above in other links and by doing a search on the various topics.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Hi Shi,
> 
> This quest of BirdDogg's to acquire a 2 week old pigeon has been going on for quite awhile....here is the background on it:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Linda. I remember reading some of that post and went back and read the whole thread. I left my comments there...


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmm... Tough call. I'll ask her when I call her this week or the next time I go to visit her. Also she's the same age as I am and I don't know how many pigeons she has, I've lost track, sorry. The pigeons are basically made up of Moms, Dads, brothers sisters etc.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Please reply.

I still haven't had my previous questions answered at all. 

Also how do you like the story I posted?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Are these the questions you are talking about?
*


BirdDogg10 said:


> Also I have some other questions
> 
> Is it ok to give 2 week old pigeons a bath? (just in water without soap or shampoo)
> 
> ...


*Do yourself, and the bird a favor, if you really love the bird, do what is right, allow it to grow up with its parents or surogat parents, and only take the youngster when it is fully weaned and well adjusted, emotionally and physically. If you forsee that you cannot properly care for the bird or give it a long and happy home, don't even take the bird.

Thank you, and please listen to what I'm sayng.*


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Question*

I can only visit Lana every 3 weeks. So the next time I'm going to see her is around the last week of this month. So... would you guys disagree on a 3 week old pigeon instead? 

answer this please


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*These are some of my comments copied from another BirdDog thread entitled "Wanted" in the Pigeons Wanted & For Sale forum:*

I applaud your enthusiasm to adopt a pigeon but I have grave concerns about your ability to care for a pigeon at this time. 

*You have never mentioned what your parents think. They DO know that you will be getting a young bird, don't they? What comments have they made? Are they willing to help you if the bird needs medical help?*

From your comments, you are determined to get a pigeon no matter what anyone seems to think. At the risk of stepping on a few "feathers," I stand by my earlier comments. 

For the sake of the pigeon, I do hope that everything turns out well and that the pigeon becomes a healthy and loving pet. I also feel that a 3 week old pigeon would have little chance to survive and a weaned one, only maybe.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Great news! I went to see my friend Lana yesterday and... Her Pigeons laid eggs! one of them laid 2 the day before and the second pair of Pigeons laid 2 while I was over there yesyerday!
> 
> Wahoo!
> 
> ...


*I still like tweety*


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Has anyone answered my previous post?

HELLO?!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

BirdDogg10 said:


> I can only visit Lana every 3 weeks. So the next time I'm going to see her is around the last week of this month. So... would you guys disagree on a 3 week old pigeon instead?
> 
> answer this please


Can anyone answer this question?

please


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Best would be a four week old pigeon. At that age, he can eat on his own and is independent. You won't have to worry about being home and feed him.
Please, also consider that at that stage a pigeon needs at least two hours a day of free roaming and exrcise flying. Are you parents ok with this? Outdoors is not not an options due to all the dangers. Can you let him free fly inside?

Reti


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just a question, do 3 week old pigeons eat on their own?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Just a question, do 3 week old pigeons eat on their own?


*Usually they are still in the weaning state, but it depends if they are given the opportunity to watch their parents eat. Mine usually pick it up quickly as long as they have seed in their nest box as well as water. Their mom and dad eating, generates an interest.*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

At the risk of being a "pest," I have a question for BirdDogg: 

This forum has been more than helpful in answering your questions. *However, why are you NOT answering OUR questions and concerns?*

PLEASE REPLY TO THIS POST... Thank you...


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

What questions or concerns do you have?

Please post them so I'll be able to answer


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Birddog10,

Well, I am curious if your parents know and willingly accept the idea of a pigeon being sheltered in an apartment that seems small for a family especially when your sister has respiratory issues. I'm also curious how your parents feel about possibly needing to add to the family budget the expense of special food, supplements, on-going care items that you will need to have on hand and quite possibly avian veterinarian bills should the pigeon become sick. One visit can dent the pocketbook by as much as $150.00! There isn't one issue involved w/the well being of the bird that isn't going to cost some money or much time on your part, will they also be able to chip in some time to help you out with this endeavor? I think folks are just concerned here that you might be getting in over your head just now and that it might be a good idea to wait abit in lots of ways.

BirdDog10, did you realize that if you just plain love pigeons, and enjoy coming to this site and having some penpals that love pigeons also, that you don't need to own a pigeon to get up here and chat w/us about a favorite topic for you?

Just something for you to think about---you are welcome here without needing to actually own a pij!!

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Birddog10,
> 
> Well, I am curious if your parents know and willingly accept the idea of a pigeon being sheltered in an apartment that seems small for a family especially when your sister has respiratory issues. I'm also curious how your parents feel about possibly needing to add to the family budget the expense of special food, supplements, on-going care items that you will need to have on hand and quite possibly avian veterinarian bills should the pigeon become sick. One visit can dent the pocketbook by as much as $150.00! There isn't one issue involved w/the well being of the bird that isn't going to cost some money or much time on your part, will they also be able to chip in some time to help you out with this endeavor? I think folks are just concerned here that you might be getting in over your head just now and that it might be a good idea to wait abit in lots of ways.
> 
> ...


BirdDogg - Feral Pigeon is echoing the same concerns that I have. THESE ARE OUR QUESTIONS and CONCERNS.

If you would please check out my earlier post on this page, I had copied my questions from the Thread you started in "Birds Wanted and For Sale." 

Many thanks...


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*No problem...*

At all, back in July I had already told parents about me sort of fosting the bird. So it's ok it's all under control... not a problem


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

BirdDogg10 said:


> At all, *back in July I had already told parents about me sort of fosting the bird.* *So it's ok it's all under control*... *not a problem*


The problem I see is that you intend to 'foster' a bird that has a set of parents to care for it.  

Cindy


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok so I made a mistake in my last post, what I meant was being a... so called "Godparent" 

sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Great news! I went to see my friend Lana yesterday and... Her Pigeons laid eggs! one of them laid 2 the day before and the second pair of Pigeons laid 2 while I was over there yesyerday!
> 
> Wahoo!
> 
> ...


*Roadrunner won ~*CLAP,CLAP*~*


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*only a few more days to go...*

then I'll be able to see my future pigeon

whoo hoo!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*It's here!*

Excuse the slight delay on the next installment of journal. That will be countinued later this week, but guess what!

I have great news!

Tory has been born!

She hatched this past friday!

I found out from My friend Lana earlier tonight, Tory is now 4 days old her parents are white pigeons.

Although isn't that great?!

Wahoo!

see ya tomorrow!


----------

